

Google talk is going away this summer, unconfirmed - senthilnayagam

Google talk is going away this summer and users would be migrated to use hangouts
======
dreadheart
Is this just speculation? or is there an actual source behind this?

~~~
senthilnayagam
all internal communication have been migrated to hangouts and it is following
the pattern before which any product gets killed

------
dfc
I would (sic) be more likely to believe this story when proper grammar is used
to convey the message.

~~~
senthilnayagam
you can stick with mainstream media, I dont have time to go to a grammar
school

~~~
dfc
You are in middle school? Granted my comment was snarky, but this notion that
code is everything and there is no value in communicating effectively is
absurd.

~~~
senthilnayagam
i am not a native speaker, thanks for the down vote , that is sarcastic

~~~
dfc
I did not downvote you, users cannot downvote comments that are replies to the
user's post.

There is a significant difference between going to grammar school and going to
grammar school for a secondary language. You should not be ashamed of your
english skills if it is not your native tongue. My latin skills are awful, I
wish I could speak/write a second language as well as you write your second
language.

